# Some great new HK's coming soon RE: HK45



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

HK USA has recently announced that the HK45 fullsize will be being released in OD green, FDE, and Standard black. All models will come with threaded barrels, 3 mags, and tru dot nite sights. The OD and FDE will have a 1000 units each made. The black will have 2000 units. Production is slated to start December this yr and they should start being released around April 2013. No item # yet. When I get one I will post it for pre ordering for those interested. I will punch someone in the face for an OD green HK45. LOL! I am getting an FDE one too.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

'eh, I'd rather have them bring back the gray frames.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm waiting to see the P40,just out of curiosity.I never thought HK would jump on the striker bandwagon but I think the popularity of the PPQ gave them a reason.I don't think it will be available until about a year from now.Somebody is looking for one though,HK just soesn't make guns without going after a contract market.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I just prepaid for my HK45T in OD. Should be shipping late March to early April. 999 left. So excited about this gun. $1259 is what I paid. Msrp is $1395.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The colors never did anything for me. I'd rather see something actually NEW not just "hey, look a different color". I'd MUCH rather see them do something different. With their polymer technology, I'd be all for them bringing the P7 design back with polymer.


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Blkhawk73 said:


> The colors never did anything for me. I'd rather see something actually NEW not just "hey, look a different color". I'd MUCH rather see them do something different. With their polymer technology, I'd be all for them bringing the P7 design back with polymer.


I'm with u on a newer P7 but I'm a sucker for all HK stuff. The colored frames maintain their value really well too. One of the original USP tactical 45 in OD just went for over $3300 on gunbroker.


----------

